# schraube rür rahmen



## harry22 (31. Dezember 2013)

hallo 

wo bekomme ich denn diese aluschraube wo der rahmen mit dem hinterbau 
verbunden ist das bike ist ein lapierre x control 210 
ich meine diese schwarze aluschraube wo man in die kugellager reinschraubt um den hinterbau mit 
dem rahmen zu verbinden ! 
ist so eine mit großem kopf und inbusaufnahmen m 10 und ca. 17 mm lang 

danke fürs antworten 

grüße harry


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Dezember 2013)

mach doch mal ein foddo...ist dann auch verständlicher...oder ruf im bikeladen deines vertrauens an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

